# Half Of European Men Share King Tut's Dna



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

This is very interesting!

Source:
http://af.reuters.com/article/egyptNews/idAFL3E7J135P20110801


> By Alice Baghdjian
> 
> LONDON Aug 1 (Reuters Life!) - Up to 70 percent of British men and half of all Western European men are related to the Egyptian Pharaoh Tutankhamun, geneticists in Switzerland said.
> Scientists at Zurich-based DNA genealogy centre, iGENEA, reconstructed the DNA profile of the boy Pharaoh, who ascended the throne at the age of nine, his father Akhenaten and grandfather Amenhotep III, based on a film that was made for the Discovery Channel.
> ...


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Somebody in the Caucasus must have had a bike


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Did they get their DNA from their Mummys.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

lol


----------

